# Favorite mousey colors/fur types??,least favorite?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I wasnt sure where to stick this, SO I done stuffed it here :lol:

I am curious to see what everyones favorite color meece were, and also their least favorite. if you have one.

While I understand color doesn't MAKE the mouse, personality does like with anything, oh well, on with the point xD

My Favorite colors have always been Brindle, black and blue, both in Broken/pie-bald and selfs, Merle(don't get my started on broken merles!) :gwavec *drools*, TRI-COLOR! *drools more*, Splash in any color *floods room with drool*, and siamese *flood world*

My least favorite colors are PEW, just too plain, Agouti, again too plain (though I did breed banded Agouti for a while), anything really "light" Silver,dove,ect.

In terms of coat types I LOVE hairless mice, I think they are just freakin cute!, abysinian's I saw those on here, aborable!, Texel/rex I believe? I like those too.

I am not a BIG fan of Satin coats though.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Favourites: (show quality) black self, dove self, black/dove Dutch, black fox 

Most disliked: rumpwhite, I hate them! They look like they're wearing nappies. Or like some weird Frankenstein-esque creation. It's just all wrong  :lol:
Edited to add: I think Hereford and black based splashed are pretty ugly too, but not as bad as rumpwhite


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

piebald on all animals ,patches or spots I don't mind.Argente are my least favorite.I don't think that orange and blue/grey is an attractive combo of colours .


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I like pied mice and good angoras.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I love my satin splashes and tri's. Funny I'd kill for some argents, I think that color combo is fantastic! To each his own


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ugh. I was drowning in argentes for a while, and they're just not my thing. I honestly am just not a fan of any of the ticked colors, save maybe chinchilla.

That said, I'm a big fan of tans, particularly the pink-eyed varieties, and have really come to appreciate the longhairs I've gotten out of the buck jadeguppy sent me. There's something really striking about tricolor mice, but I think I mostly appreciate the technical difficulty therein, while the actual visual of a good dove tan is just really lovely.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Favorites- Blue, black tan, black tri, black merle, bone

Least Favorites-PEW, agouti, black self, Argente (agreed SarahC) Also there's not a PE variety that i'm particularly inclined to.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Favorites: Black/Blue/PEW satin angora and texel. I also like siamese, black/blue fox, black merle in standard coat.

Dislike: Tricolors[good or bad I hate them all], Yellow/Golden colored mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

siamese are my fav, least like PEW.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Faves: self blue, self black, self red, black tan, sable, all fox, brindle, tricolour... ah I love loads of them! Also love my variegated of course 
Least fave: not too keen on PE varieties in general (although I do have a dove and fawn which are very sweet), and marked varieties like piebald have to have something special about them for me to be interested


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I love all of them, but I'm particularly fond of darkly colored broken marked, brindles, and blue fox.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Favourites: Agouti, cinnamon, dutch, cream - I'd actually like to make cream my next exhibition variety  I'd like to put splashed and tricolours in this favourite list too but I don't feel I've seen enough of them yet to pass that judgement 

Least Favourites: Banded, silver, tans (I think the darker tans look nice but would never want to have them and don't like any of the pale versions like dove tan etc).


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Favorites: Silver, Lilac, blue, merle, splashed and tricolour.

Least Favorites: Any agouti


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Favorites;Blues of any variety, Blacks especially piebalds,the apricot-ish color of a poor red in piebald(first mouse stole my heart).
I like the tans but those are too challenging for me right now.

Dislikes: PEW and Agouti.
My state is flooded with them, and the other colors are few and far between.
Plus they leave little room for noticeable variation. The deep colored reds, because I can't use them with my blues xD
I do have a cute little piebald agouti, But he isnt the normal kind I see, so I'm biased.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Favourites: Blue, blue fox, siamese blue point and chinchilla. I prefer them in standard coat, but I also like blue texel.

Least favourites: Chocolate, p/p varieties, fuzzy and hairless.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Brindle and Merle......I have recently purchased a martin sable who is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Like: dark blues, and tans or foxes, splashed and red
Dislike: light agouti and rump white


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I actually came up with a list the other day haha 

FAVOURITES:
_Selfs:_ Blue, Lilac, BE Silver and Bone
_Ticked, Silvered & Pointed:_ Silver Agouti, Pearl, Siamese Blue Point, Silver Blue, Lilac Sable and Reverse Siamese
_Tan & Fox:_ Black Tan, all Foxes, particularly Black Fox, Blue Fox and Lilac Fox
_Markings:_ Banded, Tricolour and Dutch
_Coat Types:_ Long Hair, LH Rex and SH Satin

LEAST FAVOURITES:
*anything pink-eyed*
_Selfs:_ Red, RE White
_Ticked, Silvered & Pointed:_ Agouti, Cinnamon
_Tan & Fox:_ Cinnamon Tan, light-coloured Tans
_Markings:_ Brindle, Rumpwhite
_Coat Types:_ LH Satin


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually like every colour/pattern/fur type, as long as they're mice <3 But here are my favourites and least favourites

*Favourite Colour/Pattern*
-Black
-Fawn
-Yellow

-Banded Tan
-Variegate
-Splash
-Tricolour
-Merle

*Favourite fur type*
-Satin
-Long hair
-Rex/texel

*Least favourite*
-PEW
-Agouti
-Brindle
-Fuzzy
-Hairless


----------

